# Pecan wood and allergies



## cansmoke (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if pecan wood is an issue for someone with tree nut allergies?

(not me, my daughter)


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 19, 2013)

I dont know, but my son is allergic to peanuts and we stay away from anything peanut related.

Check with her allergist.

Best info I can give.


----------



## gone4nc (Aug 19, 2013)

You can do a search on here about allergies.  I searched a while back and came to the conclusion of not using nut tree when I cook for someone I know is allergic.  I also cook chicken with pistachio shells on the fire, but not if any allergies coming by.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 19, 2013)

From the Squirrels keyboard.......     I ain't arguing with squirrel.....   

post #16  of 19

10/15/10 at 3:27am










MakeMineMeat





 
offline

29 Posts. Joined 4/2010
Location: Ontario Canada
Points: 10

On a related topic.....can anyone tell me, with first hand knowledge, if using pecan wood for smoking would effect a nut allergy?

I would love to use some pecan for smoking, but, also would hate to croak the neighbors. (Well, most of them).

Thanks

ReplyQuote  Multi

post #17  of 19

10/15/10 at 4:39am

THREAD STARTER  









Squirrel
Obsessive Crazy Woman That Smokes Everything





 
offline

1,470 Posts. Joined 5/2010
Location: augusta ga
Points: 63

Yes it does! My allergist told me so.


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 19, 2013)

i would die without pecan wood in my life!


----------



## geerock (Aug 19, 2013)

Do you really want to chance it?  Just use another wood.


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 19, 2013)

thats all i use rock...iam not the one who posted the problem


----------



## geerock (Aug 20, 2013)

raastros2 said:


> thats all i use rock...iam not the one who posted the problem



Raastro
Wasn't responding to your post.....just addressing the original question.  And I kbow what you mean about the pecan.  I luv it too.  Combo of oak and pecan is it for me.


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 20, 2013)

10-4 pimp


----------

